# Is one blue dolphin male okay?



## Roshan (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello, I recently setup my 125 gallon Malawi tank, however at the fish store threy said one male blue dolphin is fine (amongs the other fish). My problem with buying more is that as I've read the are difficult to sex when they are young, and I don't want 8 or so in the tank, especially since they get so big. And the slightly older ones that she can sex are super expensive. In terms of aggression most seem to be fine as there isn't too much chasing, but I have noticed the dolphin isn't as enthusiast for food. Thanks.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

What are the dimensions of your tank? Wouldn't do moorii in less than a 72" tank.


----------



## Roshan (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah it's 6 ft long.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

A standard 125 is a 6 foot long tank, so I would bet he has a standard 125.

A lot depends on what other fish your _moorii_ is with. Despite a reputation for some aggression with other Hap types, they do not do well with aggressive Mbuna. The ones I bred in 1978 were only two generations removed from wild, and I found them to be rather mild tempered toward other fish. However, the male did dominate the two females a bit strongly. A single fish is going to be timid, but an adult male is a different story.

The trio was sexed at a size of 2 to 2.5 inches, and the method used I've found to be accurate for over 40 years. All you have to do is look at the shape of the anal fin. If the posterior edge of the fin is rounded to the center, it is a female. If the back edge is longest at the bottom, that will become a male. Eventually the male's fin will grow a point, but the female's will stay rounded, though it may get a bit longer.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I started with a group of 5 and narrowed it down to only one male and one female because they harassed everyone. There was no discrimination whatsoever and they injured several fish. I don't suggest keeping them with any timid species. Gotta love how some people get off on being condescending though. I have to ask what the dimensions are because I've assumed an OP had a standard sized tank and found out later it was a corner tank or a cube. Better to be thorough than to give poor advice.


----------



## Roshan (Nov 22, 2017)

It's definitely a male then, so it's better to stick with just him and no other dolphins? He only mbuna in the tank are electric yellow labs which I understand are not as aggressive. I don't think anyone else is particularly timid. Thanks.


----------



## Roshan (Nov 22, 2017)

I also suspect he is slightly older because his anal fin definitely has a point.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

How formed is his nuchal hump? That's usually a good indicator whether or not he's older. They grow very slowly so he could be close to maturity if he's around 4-5 inches. You will be fine with labs and if you wanted, a female dolphin would be okay.


----------



## Roshan (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok thanks, his hump isn't very developed but I would say he is around 3.4 a 4 inches, so he is larger than most of the other fish. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

No problem and good luck!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are there only yellow labs and this one dolphin? Or are there other fish in the tank?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I would say get a few small ones and watch them grow. This is the part we enjoy the most, then you could pick out the one or ones you like. Even the females look awesome in a tank.
Here is a female we've had for about 6 years.


----------

